

Ask HN: Multi-streamed video puzzle. How to? - gghh
http://ks3097767.kimsufi.com/wordpress/?p=8

======
gghh
I received lots of comments privately. Basically there are two schools of
thought: native desktop app and HTML5 browser-based app.

The former would be done using gstreamer for streaming and encoding/decoding
<http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/> , and clutter for the UI / display,
<http://www.clutter-project.org/> .

The HTML5 thing would be for sure inspired by the work of Alex Wolkov at
<http://alexw.me/2010/05/html5-video-puzzle-proof-of-concept/> . It isn't
still clear to me if I will need the help of the GPU, i.e. use WebGL (Alex
doesn't).

BTW it has been noticed that streaming separately the blocks of the video
puzzle might introduce sync issues, which is something I still have to figure
out how to solve (if will see it as real issue in my prototype -- no premature
optimization in my home!).

